# Airport Fee, Service Fee, Booking Fee...Are They Tax Deductible?



## ConcernedDriver (Feb 18, 2019)

First year filing with Uber. Made just under 600 last year so no 1099 for me. My tax summary from Uber last year includes amounts for Uber Service Fee/Other Adjustments, Booking Fee, and Airport and/or City Fee Paid by Uber or Subdsidiaries.

Do I deduct these? If so where (using TurboTax)? It says they may be tax deductible, but I don't know why. Doesn't Uber pay those fees, why would I be entitled to deducting them?

Thanks, tax law is criminally obtuse, support is absent, you know the drill. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If I’m understanding you correctly, those items would be deducted from what Uber is showing as your earnings. The result should match the total deposits that Uber made into your bank account. Then from that number, which is your gross income, you deduct your costs, such as mileage, cellphone and other business related expenses.
T/T will ask you about business income, both reported on 1099misc and not. I had “other” income like that from a client to report this time, and it went on Schedule C.

Disclaimer: I’m not a tax professional.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, all deductible.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ConcernedDriver said:


> First year filing with Uber. Made just under 600 last year so no 1099 for me. My tax summary from Uber last year includes amounts for Uber Service Fee/Other Adjustments, Booking Fee, and Airport and/or City Fee Paid by Uber or Subdsidiaries.
> 
> Do I deduct these? If so where (using TurboTax)? It says they may be tax deductible, but I don't know why. Doesn't Uber pay those fees, why would I be entitled to deducting them?
> 
> Thanks, tax law is criminally obtuse, support is absent, you know the drill. Any advice would be great.


Uber is paying these fees on your behalf. The total the passenger pays is your gross income. The fees withheld by Uber are part of your expenses. You also have mileage expenses from your properly kept mileage logs. These get added to your total expenses. There are more possible expenses, but that is just the basics.


----------

